# The Waterpark 1-6 - Philled Up (~BBW (Multiple), BHM. Eating, Romance, ~SWG)



## Philled Up (Apr 28, 2007)

_~BBW (Multiple), BHM. Eating, Romance, ~SWG _- a love triangle involving two curvy college co-eds and the FA they desire

*The Waterpark​
by Philled Up​*

[Ed Note: this a 2007 remake and major expansion of an earlier posted story, found here]

*Freshman Year*

My freshman year in college was everything I had hoped it would be. I got good grades, made some friends and dated many beautiful young coeds. Actually, dated might not be the right term. Ive got this thing about making commitments, so I really never had a steady girlfriend. 

A number of girls expressed an interest in dating me exclusively, but I just didnt want to limit my options. However, there were two girls I that I really liked: Carrie and Jessica. They were smart. They were sexy. And they were roommates. This is the rather complicated story of my relationships with Carrie and Jessica.

Carrie, Jessica and I were all Pre-Law students, taking many of the same classes, going to many of the same parties, studying in the same library and eating at the same cafeteria. Because we all knew that wed be seeing each other a lot during college, and the girls didnt want a guy to get between them and ruin their friendship, we decided not to do the boyfriend-girlfriend thing with each other. However, that didnt mean we couldnt fool around.

Jessica and I hooked up the third week of school. She was my first college experience. She was a pretty, large breasted red-head. At 54 and a curvy 140lbs, she really filled out a pair of jeans. Her legs were soft, but firm. The sex was good. She told me that she had a thing for smart, funny, athletic men. At that time, I was a lean 145lbs on my 59 frame. Jessica was a sweet, sensitive and passionate young woman who seemed out of place in the cut-throat world of Pre-Law classes. We were friends with benefits. We both enjoyed each others company and she seemed to accept my many rationalizations for why I wasnt ready to date exclusively.

My roommate Brian also took an interest in Jessica, but she politely dismissed his advances. Brian was a nice guy and a good, reliable friend, but he didnt have much luck with the ladies. He wasnt a bad looking guy; he was just a little awkward around women. I hoped that some of my mojo would rub off on Brian. For all the hours that he spent sleeping in the hallway while I was entertaining a young coed in our dorm room, he deserved to get some female attention. I was constantly on the lookout for any opportunity for Brian to get some action. But for most of our freshman year, I was unsuccessful.

I had my eye on Carrie since the first week of college. When I first saw her, I thought she had the most beautiful green eyes, but she was a little thinner than most of the girls I normally go out with. At 56 and an athletic 135lbs, she wasnt skinny, but a little too thin for my tastes. Jessica had told me that Carrie joined the cross-country team in high school and lost about 20 pounds her senior year. She also complained that neither she nor Carrie were getting much exercise due to our hectic course load and were planning on just letting the freshman 15 happen.

Carrie seemed a lot more ambitious than her roommate Jessica and a natural lawyer. She clearly had a competitive streak academically and seemed focused on achieving anything she put her mind to. Because I had hooked up with Jessica at the beginning of the year, it felt like she was making an effort not to get too close to me. Over the course of the first semester Carrie eventually began to warm up to me and I was able to get her to lower her defenses, at least a little. 

Early second semester, after a dorm party, Carrie and I found ourselves alone on a secluded bench outside our dorm. We quietly began to explore each others bodies with our hands. I could feel that Carrie was no longer as firm as I once imagined, as the freshman 15 was beginning to take its toll. Instead of a lean 135lbs, she was more like a slightly out of shape 145lbs. Although still thin, she was now a little softer around the middle. Since there was no way Id be able to make it up the stairs without exploding, I led Carrie to the soft grass behind the bushes.

Carrie wasnt the only one putting on a few pounds. My roommate Brian and I were frequently meeting Jessica and Carrie at the cafeteria to study. Buffets are not the best places to study, if your goal is to stay in shape. That was becoming noticeable for each of us. Brian started the year at 510 and 170lbs, and by the beginning of semester had gained 10 pounds, just like Carrie. Jessica and I had each gained 7 pounds, weighing 147 and 152 respectively.

After Carrie and I hooked up, it was a little awkward between Carrie and Jessica. Since they were good friends and I had already stated that I wasnt going to exclusively date anyone my freshman year, we decided to make a deal with each other. And since we were pre-law students, we decided to form a written agreement. They decided that it was alright to fool around as much as we wanted, as long as I didnt date anyone exclusively. The deal seemed to work for all of us and the girls no longer felt like they were betraying their roommate every time they hooked up with me. Jessica wasnt crazy about the arrangement, but went along with it, hoping that I would eventually make an exclusive commitment to her.


*Summer Plans*

Summer break was approaching and I was having such a great time in college that I didnt want go home. Carrie and Jessica felt the same way. Brian lived in town, so he was already home, essentially. So in late April, we started looking for fun jobs near campus. I recommended that we work at the Wild Water World, the largest water park in the US. I knew that they were hiring for the summer and preferred hiring college kids. Although it didnt pay well, wed be able to ride all of the rides for free when we werent working and get a 50% employee discount on food. Plus, they had the longest enclosed waterslide in the world, The Tunnel, nearly half a mile long. The best part was that two people could ride the slide together, as long as their combined weight did not exceed 350lbs. 

The idea of being in a hot, dark, wet environment for over three minutes with either Carrie or Jessica laying on top of me sounded too good to be true. But I knew the only way I could get this to work would be if I could convince Brian to work there. There would occasionally be two hot girls in bathing suits lying on top of him, which made it an easy decision. Brian and I also agreed that wed go to the gym four days per week so we could get back in shape.

For Carrie and Jessica, their concerns were a little different. They wanted to share time with me as equally as possible. So, after some negotiation, we drafted a new contract for the water park and signed it.

1) We each commit to spending at least four days or evenings at the waterpark together and working the same shifts. (Groups idea)
2) While at the waterpark our primary ride will be The Tunnel. (My idea, which everyone liked)
3) We will alternate partners for The Tunnel, opposite gender only, at every possible opportunity. (Carrie and Jessicas idea)
4) At no time will someone go down The Tunnel by themselves if it is possible to ride with someone else. (Brian and Carries idea)
5) There will be no exclusive dating of anyone signing the contract while we are working at the waterpark. (My idea, but everyone seemed to agree with this one)

It seemed to be an agreement that everyone could live with. Brian liked that he was guaranteed to go down the slide with one of the girls every time, assuming that their combined weight remained under 350 pounds. The girls liked that they would be alternating turns with me and there was no exclusive dating. I liked that I would be able to fool around with two attractive young women all summer long. I wasnt crazy about the agreement between Brian and myself to go to the gym and get back in shape, but I knew both Carrie and Jessica found me more attractive when I had my washboard abs. I told them that I found them more attractive with their new curves. To my delight, they each said that they didnt mind the few extra pounds.

By the end of our freshman year we moved into new, single apartments for the summer. With school out, housing was very cheap. Brian and I had started going to the gym everyday. Our first trip to the gym was shocking for both of us as we got up on the scale. I had gained 8 more pounds since winter break and was up to 160lbs. Brian had gained 7 more pounds and was up to 187lbs. I figured by working out four times a week and getting some additional exercise with Carrie or Jessica in the evenings, I should be able to drop my freshman 15 by the end of the summer.

After working out, I went out to lunch with Jessica and mentioned that I was now in the 160s and Brian was near 190. She told me that she thought she was probably close to 150 herself, but she hadnt weighed herself since winter break, after her mom ridiculed her for gaining a few pounds. She also thought that Carrie probably now outweighed her. I pressed her a little about what she thought about my weight. She said that shed like to see me lose a couple of inches around the waist and put on some muscle. Then she turned the tables on me and asked what I thought about her body. I told her that she was sexier now than when we first met. 

For the summer, both Carrie and Jessica decided to enjoy themselves and not worry about their weight. I told them that sounded like a very enjoyable plan. Because both girls were still a little self-conscious about wearing bathing suits in public, neither girl applied for life-guard or ride operator positions. However, around me, they had no such inhibitions about their bodies.


*New Jobs*

We started our new jobs at the waterpark near the end of May. We all worked the same shifts so that we could either enjoy the waterpark after work or on our shared days off. Brian and I were looking forward to working on our tans as lifeguards. The rides that we were watching had very little chance of anyone drowning, so there wasnt much pressure. Carrie got a job at the Fudge Shoppe and Jessica worked at the Ice Cream Palace. Since neither girl had to wear a bathing suit in public all day nor were either of them on a diet, they both liked their jobs. 

We worked from 8:00 to 4:30 five days a week. After our first day, we decided to spend the night at waterpark. We had a big dinner at the park (50% off food for employees is a pretty good deal). Over dinner, both girls raved about their new jobs. Carrie loved cooking and sampling the fudge while Jessica got free ice cream and cookies. All that food didnt seem to affect their appetites during dinner or desert. Then we changed into our swim suits and headed toward The Tunnel.

Jessica was wearing a tight, one-piece bathing suit that was straining to hold her growing butt. Carrie decided to wear a bikini from high school. It was a little snug and really showed off her round breasts and little tummy. We approached the elevator that would take us up nearly 10 stories to the top of ride. The last time I rode The Tunnel, nine months ago, I fantasized about going down the ride with a hot, voluptuous woman. Neither girl was in the voluptuous class yet, but they were both approaching chubby.

When we got to the top, there was an operator there to instruct people on going down the ride, making sure people didnt go down too close together and checking so that each pair didnt exceed the 350lb limit. Jessica and I got weighed first. She was a little self-conscious about getting on the scale with me. We combined to weigh 310lbs, well within the limit. Next, Brian and Carrie got on the scale. 337lbs. Brian and I each lost 4 lbs since we started working out, so I was able to estimate that Jessica and Carrie were each up to 154 pounds.

The ride down with Jessica was fantastic. I laid down on the foam mat facing up while Jessica laid down on top of me. It wasnt long before she rolled over and we were face to face. We ravaged each others bodies and kissed the whole 3 minutes. Luckily the ride is enclosed so we didnt have to worry about children watching. About 30 seconds later, Brian and Carrie came down the slide together. Both enjoyed it, but not nearly as much as Jessica and I did. 

Next it was Carries turn to ride with me. We got on the scale for a combined 310lbs. Jessica and Brian combined for 337lbs. Carrie and I made out a little, but also talked more. She mentioned that she was worried that by working in the Fudge Shoppe, she might get fatter than Jessica, who was now technically overweight. I replied that because she is taller than Jessica by two inches and more athletic, that even if she weighed 15lbs more than Jessica, shed still be thinner. I also told her how hot she looked in that little bikini. 

At the end of the first week, both girls really liked their new jobs and Brian and I were enjoying The Tunnel tremendously. Brian and I each lost one more pound that week, taking me down to 155lbs and Brian down to 182lbs. We made the decision to eat less of the fattening, deep-fried waterpark food. He was a little concerned that if they gained too much weight, he wouldnt be able to ride with them. I told him that if he focused on losing weight, that wouldnt happen. After a little reflection, Brian responded, If the girls do get too big to ride the Tunnel with me, Im not sure Id really want to be riding with them anyway.


----------



## Philled Up (Apr 28, 2007)

*Carries plan*

At the beginning of the second week there was a new operator working the Tunnel. That meant that we would have to get weighed again. I was actually looking forward to that. Both girls commented on how Brian and I seemed to be gaining some muscle and getting a leaner. This time, Carrie and Brian went first. Their combined weight was 340lbs, 3lbs heavier than last time. Jessica and I combined for 312lbs, for a gain of 2lbs. That put Carrie up to 158lbs and Jessica up to 157lbs, while Brian and I were 182 and 155lbs respectively. Both Carrie and Jessica now outweighed me.

As much fudge as Ive eaten over the last week, I thought Id be 10 pounds heavier, Carrie said, trying to gauge my response as we went down the Tunnel together. Not that it would be a bad thing if Brian and I weighed over 350lbs. Then Id get you all to myself. I laughed awkwardly. I had to think about that for a moment. I hadnt considered that possibility, when we created our contract.

Would you still find me attractive if I was 10 pounds heavier? Carrie tested.

Of course I would. I think youd be hot no matter what. Whether you are a hundred pounds or three hundred pounds, youd still be hot, I answered.

Really?

Well, maybe not one hundred pounds, I joked. She smiled mischievously. 

Throughout the next week, Carrie was noticeably eating more at our lunches and dinners and snacking on fudge throughout the day. Even Jessica, who had put on a few pounds since the start of the summer herself, couldnt help but notice. While Jessica and I were going down The Tunnel, she asked, Did you see how much she ate at dinner tonight? We ordered two bags of mini donuts and two funnel cakes for desert and she ate more than you, me and Brian combined.. As much as I like being lighter than her, Im a little worried.

I hadnt really noticed, I lied. Im sure that once she starts getting used to her job and the routine, shell start to slow down. Plus, you and Carrie have both said that youd get in shape next fall.

Thats true. I guess its really none of my business.

To tell you the truth, its not her body I want to concentrate on right now, I said, caressing Jessicas soft, milky thighs, as we wound down The Tunnel. 

By the end of our third week at the waterpark, both girls were getting noticeably bigger. Jessica was no longer able to squeeze into her size 12 one-piece bathing suit, opting for a more roomy size 16. Carrie was still wearing the little bikini she had on when we started our jobs. Only now, her soft flesh was engulfing the bands on her bikini bottoms. Her bikini top was straining to support her growing breasts, which looked like they were going to bounce out of her bikini with every step. She looked mesmerizing. 

While the girls were gaining weight, Brian and I were losing it. Brian was now down to 179lbs, while I dropped down to 153. My abs we starting to get their tone back and my arms and chest were much stronger. A different operator was working The Tunnel when Brian and I arrived at the top with the girls. This time I got weighed with Carrie, knowing that we werent even going to be close to 350. Our total weight was 322lbs, which put Carrie at 169lbs for a gain of 11lbs. Jessica and Brian combined for 338lbs, which meant that Jessica gained two pounds since our last weigh-in. 

As Carrie and I ventured down The Tunnel, she commented that she was starting to feel fat. I said, I would be the judge of that. I then spent the next three minutes trying to determine if she actually felt fat. Although I felt some fat on her curvy body, I told her that she felt soft, but not fat. We agreed to extend our little fat finding session in my bedroom later that evening. 

A few minutes later we all found ourselves at the top of The Tunnel once again to weigh ourselves. This time, it was Carries turn to get weighed with Brian. Their weight was a bit of a surprise. Their combined weight was now 348lbs. They were still within the limits, but not by much. When Jessica and I rode down together, she expressed her concern. If she keeps eating like this, shell be able to ride with you exclusively all summer long. I think shes doing this intentionally.

I didnt disagree with her. According to our agreement, if Carrie was too heavy to ride with Brian, then Id always ride down with Carrie and Jessica would always be riding with Brian. Jessica said that she didnt mind riding with Brian, but shed rather be riding with me. Since this might be one of our last days on the Tunnel together, Jessica and I decided to make the most of every ride. Who am I to argue with a hot, wet curvy girl who wants to fool around in a dark waterslide?

Our next opportunity to ride The Tunnel came a few days later. When we got to the top, Carrie insisted on getting weighed with Brian. I could tell by her growing little belly, that she wasnt going to be denied today. When they got on the scale it shot up to 352 pounds. Carrie was now 173lbs. Not really fat yet, but getting there. It looks like well be riding together, she said as she grabbed my hand and led me to the slide. Jessica was noticeably upset, while Brian actually seemed relieved. He liked Jessica more than Carrie and had told me earlier in the week that he was starting to find Carrie unattractive.

Carrie and I had a great ride down. She was softer than ever. I caressed every inch of her smooth, milky skin as the warm water of the slide rushed past us. Carrie seemed to enjoy the additional attention I paid her as her soft little belly bounced against my semi-toned abs. By the time we reached the bottom, I had to spend an extra five minutes in the pool cooling down.


*Jessicas Counter-Plan*

Later that night, Jessica came over to my apartment. As soon as she arrived, she said, I need to get something off my chest.

I know, I replied. Then, without another word, I walked over to her and removed her bra.

That wasnt what I had in mind, she laughed.

My mistake, I said, feigning remorse.

Thats all right; it was going to come off any way, and it was a little tightbut thats beside the point. I really dont like all the time that you and Carrie are going to be spending on The Tunnel together. It just doesnt seem fair, Jessica whined.

I miss our time in the Tunnel too, but we did sign an agreement. Theres not much we can do. I said.

I know. And as a future lawyer, I should have seen this coming. But now I feel like Ive been outsmarted, she groaned. Especially now that youre getting all toned and muscled, I want you while were at the waterpark too, she said, leaning over to rub my stomach and chest. Ive been thinking of a way I can use the contract to my advantage and have you all to myself, she said with a smirk.

How? I asked.

I was thinking of putting on a few pounds, not that I havent put on a few already, she replied, while patting her growing butt and sending small ripples of fat through her tight shorts.

You do realize that even if you gain ten pounds or so, youll still only get me on the slide half the time?

Of course I do. Thats just part of my plan. The second part will be to help Carrie gain so much weight that she can no longer ride The Tunnel with you.

How are you going to do that? I asked, intrigued.

Ill need a little help from you, but based on how much fudge she probably eats every day, it shouldnt be too hard. You wouldnt mind helping me, would you? Jessica asked, sticking out her lower lip and giving me her puppy-dog eyes.

If it means spending more time together, how could I say no? But how are you going to fatten her up so that she wont be able to ride with me? I asked.

Well, as youve noticed, shes just about on pace as it is. What Id like to do is have you tell her about my plan to gain weight. Also, you need to tell her that my weight gain plan is to simply consume a bigger portion of our shared meals at the waterpark, because they no longer allow snacking at the Ice Cream Palace. My guess is that shell try to play defense by eating a larger portion and not giving me the opportunity to pig out.

Then how will you actually gain the weight, my skinny little schemer? I toyed.

Im not skinny. I do work at the Ice Cream Palace. Although Ill tell her that they are no longer allowing employees free ice cream and cookies, it wont actually be true. And for that skinny comment, I might have to get on top of you right now and show you that Ive got some meat on my bones, she replied. Before I knew it, our clothes were on the floor and Jessica was straddling me in bed with her thick thighs.

The next day marked our first full month at the waterpark. We still had two and half months left of summer break. I had told Carrie about Jessicas plan to gain weight by eating a larger share of our lunches and dinners at the waterpark. After a little bit of thought she told me that she wasnt going to let that happen. At that point, I knew the game was on.

For dinner that night, we shared a large pizza, three orders of fries, two onion rings, four large brownies, two giant cookies and three bags of mini donuts. Brian complained about how much we ordered, claiming that he was only planning on eating a fraction of that amount. True to his word, he only had the opportunity to eat a fraction of our shared dinner. Both Carrie and Jessica were in rare form. Their competitive juices were flowing as they raced to get finish off as much food as they could get their hands on.

Jessica told me that she didnt want Carrie to know the combined weights of any of us, or she might start figuring it out. After the first week of Carries plan, it was clear that it was starting to work. Jessica mentioned at lunch one day that by not snacking during the day, her weight seemed to plateau. Meanwhile, Carries fudge sampling did not seem to be slowing down, even though she was no longer trying to gain weight. 

Our meals together were among the most entertaining and expensive parts of our summer break. Brian would sometimes find an excuse not to attend the pig-out sessions to save himself some money. I, on the other hand, wouldnt miss those meals for the world. It was somewhere between poker and an eating contest. There was strategy, bluffing and lots of eating. Both girls were now wearing larger sized bathing suits. Carrie was no longer able to squeeze into her bikini although I enjoyed watching her try. I was in heaven, alternating slumber parties between Carrie and Jessica. I couldnt lose.

By the beginning of the sixth week, it became very clear that both girls were putting on the pounds, with Carrie gaining at the fastest pace. Due to the wonders of elastic, Carrie really didnt seem to notice the change. Occasionally, when we were in bed together, Carrie would ask if I thought she was getting too fat. My physical response was always more than enough to prove to her that I found her attractive. However, there was now a new operator working The Tunnel and I knew that Jessicas plan would be put to the test soon.

Jessica was hoping that she and Carrie wouldnt have to get weighed until Carrie and I combined for over 350lbs and she and Brian were nearly 350. That way Carrie couldnt cut back on her calories and keep me to herself. Also, if Jessica and Brian weighed over 350, Carrie wouldnt have any incentive to keep Jessica from gaining additional weight because she would have already met her target.

Now we were all going to have to be weighed again at the top of The Tunnel by the new operator. Brian had lost 4lbs since the last weigh-in two weeks ago, partially by skipping some waterpark meals, and was down to 174. I had lost 1 pound and was now down to 151. Jessica and Brian got on the scale first, totaling 345lbs. Jessica looked disappointed by their 7 pound weight gain. Carrie and I were next. I had essentially starved myself that day so the number would be as low as possible. Our combined weight was 336lbs. Thats not too bad, Carrie said as we got off the scale. Jessica was clearly disappointed that Carrie and I werent closer to 350lbs.

As Carrie and I were going down the water slide, I figured that Carries weight was now 186 and gave her a BMI of an even 30, which crossed the threshold into obesity. I enjoyed exploring the soft new territory on Carries belly, hips and thighs. I could now squeeze her silky flesh without being able to feel the muscles underneath. Carrie felt my rock-hard abs and stroked something else that was rock hard further down my body. 

Jessica paid me a visit later that evening, showing off her own voluptuous body. She was a little mad at me. How can I get you and Carrie over 350 if you keep losing weight? she demanded. 

I thought you liked my body when its strong and toned, I said, taking off my shirt. 

Well, I do-but thats not the point. Youre distracting me, she stammered. Then I grabbed her around her growing ass and pulled her toward me for a long, passionate kiss. Im still mad you aboutsomething. I cant remember what it is, but I know Im still mad. After we make love, we need to have a serious talk, she teased.

Later that evening I pointed out that the results on the scale today were actually very positive. If Carrie and I were too close to 350, shed make an effort to slow down her eating. And if you and Brian were too far from 350, shed have no reason to play defense during meals and would concede that you were going to make it. Now, I think you will be able to achieve your objective in another week or so.

Do you really think so? she asked. I think Ill be able to get over the 350 mark with Brian without a problem, but you and Carrie are a long ways away.

Actually, I had practically starved myself to make sure that Carrie and I werent too close to 350. Plus, if we get weighed after a big meal, that meal could move us several pounds closer.

As much as I like your body when it is cut, would you mind putting on a couple of pounds this week so you and Carrie can hit the 350 mark? she asked sheepishly.

After a few seconds of thought, I asked, So whats in it for me?

How about I pleasure you while were going down The Tunnel, assuming that Ill have the opportunity to ride with you?

Let me think about it, I toyed.

Think about it? Whats to think about? she protested

Good point. Im game, I agreed.

*The Big Weigh-in*

After 10 more calorie-filled days of waterpark food, Jessica thought it was time to get re-weighed on The Tower. All three of us had been pigging out that week, although I knew I was eating the least by far. 

Brian was no longer joining us for meals and was starting to get mad at me for encouraging the girls. He mostly didnt like the fact that he probably wasnt going to be able to ride with Jessica after the next weigh-in.

Jessicas thighs were now bulging out of her tight XL shorts. Carrie was pushing her elastic waistband to its limit. I had put on about 4 pounds myself and I figured that after the big lunch we just ate, I was probably up to 156lbs. 

I noticed at the gym that Brian was working out extra hard over the last week so that hed be able to keep Jessica as his partner on The Tunnel. I felt bad that he soon would not be able to ride with either girl, even though he was no longer as attracted to either Carrie or Jessica. 

Jessica and Brian got on the scale first. To Jessicas delight, they were now 351 lbs. Jessica did a good job of hiding her joy, so she wouldnt offend Brian. Carrie nodded her head like she expected that result. Brian was disappointed and declared, Thats it for me! as he went down the slide alone. Then it was my turn to get weighed 
with Carrie. Carrie and I also combined for 351lbs!

Carrie couldnt believe it. She demanded a re-weigh. So we got on the scale again. This time it read 352lbs. That meant that Carrie was up to 196.

It looks like theres only one person Ill be able to ride with, Jessica said grabbing my hand. 

Not so fast, Carrie said. You two have to get weighed before you go down together. So Jessica and I got on the scale for a total of 336lbs. Then, before Carrie could protest any further, Jessica pulled me onto the slide with her. Before I knew it, a 180 pound Jessica was giving me oral pleasure as we slowly wound down the wet, dark slide. 

When we all met up at the bottom of the slide, it was obvious that neither Brian nor Carrie were very happy. Carrie declared, Im going to go on some other rides. Come on Brian. And with that they headed off toward some of the other slides. 

Jessica and I went down The Tunnel fifteen more times that day, making up for lost time along the way. Her thick, soft thighs and big round butt practically overloaded my sense of touch. Then she patted my little belly and said, You can lose this now. I agreed.

Carrie came over to my apartment that evening and she was clearly mad. I knew that I had gained some weight, but I didnt figure you were going to be gaining along with me," she barked as she turned to face the window.

Grabbing her around her love handles, I pulled her close to me. My little stomach pushed against her bulging belly. Im sorry. I had been so good with my diet and workouts until this week. Ill lose the weight. I promise.

Warming up, she replied, No, Im sorry. I probably put on at least as much weight as you did this week. Maybe this is a sign that we both have to get in shape. We only need to lose two pounds.

Although I love the shape that youre in, I can think of some exercises that we might both enjoy, I said while fondling her wide ass and steering her towards the bedroom.


----------



## Philled Up (Apr 28, 2007)

*On the Verge*

By the beginning of our ninth week, Carrie and I had lost a combined three pounds and were down to 349lbs again. Actually, I had lost all three pounds and Carrie, who claimed she was on a strict diet, held her weight at 196. Jessica, now at 182lbs, gained another two pounds, to ensure that her combined weight with Brian wouldnt dip back under 350. That meant that I was once again able to alternate my hot, wet make-out sessions between Carrie and Jessica. Both girls were now very soft and due to their competitive natures, trying to vie for my favor. It was fantastic week for me, although neither girl enjoyed sharing me.

Later in the week, Carrie told me that she was having a problem. I simply dont think I can hold my weight study while working at the Fudge Shoppe. The temptations are simply too irresistible, she complained to me. I figure that in order for us to stay under 350, well have to get a lot more exercise together and youll probably have to lose a couple more pounds, Carrie explained. 

I dont have an issue with either of those options, but I think it would be best if we tried to avoid getting weighed, if possible, I suggested.

OK, then it sounds like we have a plan. So should we plan on increasing the number of times we have sex while Im over at your place from one or two times to two or three times?

I see that you are taking your exercise seriously, I joked.

Ill see you tonight, and later tonight, and tomorrow morning, and maybe even tomorrow morning again, Carrie said with a wink. Im just relieved that now I dont have to worry as much about all the fudge Im munching on at work.


*Fashion Show*

By the beginning of the tenth week, both Carrie and Jessica looked like theyd put on a few more pounds. Still, neither of them had any real concerns about their growing size. They each had gone shopping twice for new clothes and swimsuits. Carrie seemed to be in denial over her new girth. She was still wearing the shirts she wore at the beginning of her freshman year when she was over 60 pounds lighter. But now the shirts that she used to be able to tuck into her shorts were no longer able to contain her growing belly and little love handles.

Carrie and I planned to go to the mall during one of our off-days to pick out some new clothes. I promised Id buy her some new lingerie, if I could get her measurements. 

I dont even want to know my own measurements right now, she said while grabbing her belly. Youd have to buy me more than just lingerie for me to allow you to take my measurements.

Ill buy you some new bras and panties along with a hot sun dress if I can take your measurements. And, of course, youd need to model them for me, I countered.

You drive a hard bargain, she said, considering my offer. I guess youve seen me naked enough times, you probably know my body better than I do, so why not. Actually, the more I think about it, you can take my measurements silently. I dont think I really want to know how fat I am.

I went into the kitchen and got a measuring tape. As I took each measurement, Carrie told me what her measurements were at the beginning of freshman year, eleven months ago.

The Beginning of Freshman year she was a 36.5" B-cup, 28" around the waist, 37.5" around her hips and 22" around each thigh. Now, I silently measured her as a 42 C-cup, 40.5" around the waist, 49" around her hips and 27" around each thigh.

I was so aroused while taking her measurements, that I had a hard time restraining myself. I know weve been talking about getting you in some new clothes, but I think we can have more fun with you out of your clothes, I hinted.

But first, I want to get your measurements, she replied. Its only fair.

Turning me on and making me wait doesnt seem too fair to me, I pouted.

Carrie reached for the tape measure and started with my waist. Lets seethirty-one inches. Not bad. Then wrapping the tape around my firm butt she read off, Thirty-seven inches. Thats probably not much bigger than my waist line. Not that Ive got much of a waist line any more, she said, squeezing and bouncing her belly.

I smiled my response. I am smaller than thirty seven inches around the waist, arent I? she asked.

Im under strict orders not to tell you your measurements. You said you didnt want to know, remember? I replied.

Yeah, I really dont want to know. But Id still like to think that my belly is smaller than your butt, not that you have much of a butt. Anyway, theres only one more thing for me to measure, she said crouching down in front of me. And it looks like youre ready for me. A few minutes later she got to feel what she measured.

The next day I took my measurements down to the mall. Two hours and nearly three hundred dollars later, I finally finished my little shopping spree. I knew she would be excited to see what I bought her. I knew that I was getting excited by the idea of her modeling these clothes for me. 

I was worried that Carrie would be self-conscious over the sizes I bought. She told me that she thought she was probably a size 16. I just nodded, knowing that the measurements that I took meant that she was not going to fit into a size 16. She actually was now wearing a full size 20. To be on the safe side, I got her a size 22. 

I didnt want Carrie to be disturbed about her new size so I also bought size 18s of the same clothes. Then I switched the size tags for her shorts and shirts, while leaving the 2X tag on her new lingerie. I figured she wouldnt know how big 2X is. After switching the tags, I ended up returning the smaller clothes (now labeled as size 22s) to the store. I felt bad about doing this, but I figured the ends justified the means. 

When I finally brought Carrie her new clothes she was very excited. She frowned a little when she saw the size 18 labels, but once she put on the clothes and found that there was a little extra room, she was more than pleased. Carrie started her fashion show by modeling a tight little white shirt that I bought for her. This trendy little shirt was able to cover her emerging rolls, but not tight enough to prevent a little belly bounce when she walked. 

Mesmerized, I sat on the edge of my chair. She strutted over to me, took my hands and guided them under her shirt and onto her soft belly. Then up to her perky breasts. Finally she guided my hands out of her shirt and onto her silky ass. She then slipped out of my hands and slowly walked back to the bedroom for a change of wardrobe.

Seconds later, Carrie appeared from the bedroom wearing a new bra and roomy new khaki shorts. Although roomy, the shorts could not contain her stomach, which hung just over her shorts, hiding the top button on her shorts. She sauntered toward me and turned. Then she slowly bent over, showing me how wide her butt has become. Feel how soft these shorts are, she purred. I then caressed her ass with both hands, smiling my approval.

After another wardrobe change, she exited the bedroom showing off her new black lace lingerie. The transparent mesh hugged her butt tightly while her top strained to hold in her big tummy. As she walked toward me, I could see her belly bouncing and her creamy thighs jiggling. I dont think I can make it through the rest of the show, I said as I stood up, reaching around to grab her fleshy ass, feeling her soft belly rubbing against my firm stomach.. Then I led her to the bedroom and practiced removing her lingerie.

*Jessicas Victory*

At the beginning of the 11th week, Jessica was insistent on Carrie and I getting re-weighed. Carrie had been getting so much attention from me over the last week that Carrie didnt seem concerned about the prospect of the two of us being over 350. I had lost two pounds over the course of the week from all the exercise I had been getting, so I figured that it was going to be close. Carrie and I got on the scale and the digital reading flashed 354. Carrie had gained another five pounds and was up to 206lbs. I knew that Carrie had no idea that she weighed that much. Jessica smiled with delight as she grabbed my hand and pulled me toward the top of the slide. Not so fast, Carrie spoke. You guys have to get weighed too.

Jessica and I got on the scale at 337lbs. Although well within the 350lb limit, Jessica and I were getting closer. Jessica was now up to 189, with most of her weight gain still accumulating on her wide hips and thickening thighs. Jessica then pulled me over to the slide and sat down on my lap as we began our ride down.

I figured with her looking fatter and you gaining even more muscle, the two of you had to be over 350. And as fat as Im feeling right now, Im thrilled that weve only gained 1 pound over the last couple of weeks, Jessica said, obviously relieved. Now I have you all to myself! she declared playfully.

I dont think you feel fat at all, I toyed, squeezing Jessicas thick, soft thighs. I decided not to point out that because Id lost most of my freshman fifteen pounds, with most of that weight being fat, my muscles were looking more defined. That muscle definition was probably the reason why both girls thought that Id been gaining weight while I actually had been losing it. While Jessica and I made out, I figured out that she was now over 40 pounds heavier than I was and nearly 50 pounds heavier than she was last year. 


*End of the Summer*

I continued to spend some nights with Jessica and most nights with Carrie. Carrie told me that she no longer felt the need to try to keep her weight down so that we could ride the Tunnel together. She also was convinced that shed be able to bounce back into shape once school started. With only two more weeks of summer vacation left, she was determined to make the most of it. Naturally, I gave her my full support. And with the amount of weight that she was continuing to pile on, she could use all the support as she could get. 

Meanwhile, Jessica seemed to be focusing more of her attention Carries weight gain than on her own. She continued to wear tight shorts that could barely contain her wide butt. Her thighs were so big that the legs of her shorts were stretched to the point of having small tears down both legs. She didnt seem to notice. Her hourglass figure was starting to get thicker around her waist as well. Although Jessicas tummy didnt hang over her shorts like Carrie, the bulge was noticeable. Jessica was no longer able to fasten the top button on her shorts, but it was very enjoyable to watch her try.

It had been over two weeks since our last weigh-in atop the Tunnel and Carrie was a little jealous of the time Jessica and I spent in the Tunnel together. After the seat of Jessicas shorts had ripped when she sat down for lunch, Carrie became convinced that Jessica had gotten too fat to ride with me. Carrie rode with Jessica and I up to the top of The Tunnel (Brian had given up on riding The Tunnel weeks earlier). At the top, Carrie demanded that the attendant weigh Jessica and me. Only if you get weighed first, Jessica countered.

Fine, she said grabbing my hand and leading me onto the scale with her. 365 pounds. That meant that Carrie had put on 11 pounds over the last two and a half weeks and was up to 217. Carrie didnt even pause to think about how high our combined weight had become. She stepped off the scale and motioned for Jessica to get on. Your turn, she declared.

The operator hit the weigh button once Jessica got on the scale with me. We were 343 pounds. Short of 350 pounds, but not by much. Jessica had gained 6 more pounds over the last two weeks. At 195 pounds, she had crossed the line from curvy to fat. As Jessica lay on top of me while sliding down the Tunnel, she said, Promise me that youll help me get back into shape this year.

Although Im crazy about your shape, Ill do whatever I can to help, I said sincerely. If you want I can go to the gym with you.

I was thinking of access to a different piece of exercise equipment, but the gym is a good idea too she said while rubbing my six-pack abs and placing her hand down my swimming trunks.


----------



## Philled Up (Apr 28, 2007)

*Sophomore (Soft More) Year*


*The New Deal*

Sadly, the summer was over. Jessica and Carries bulging swim suits, huge dinners and steamy, erotic trips down the waterslide were just fond memories. Now it was back to reality. Between an intense Pre-law class load and juggling my relationships with two new BBWs, sophomore year might be a lot harder than I imagined just a few weeks ago. And to complicate matters even more, Id have to fend off the backhanded comments theyre both going to be getting from friends and family about their recent weight gains.

On my first day of classes I returned to my apartment to find a 220 lb surprise waiting for me in my doorway. Carrie had been crying. Before she had a chance to say anything, I gave her a big hug, feeling her soft belly pressing into my firm stomach, as she started to cry again.

Itll be OK, I reassured her. Tell me what happened. I took her hand and led her to the couch. It was the same couch that we nearly broke two nights earlier when we got a little too frisky and ended up cracking the frame. Since then I added six small concrete blocks under the couch for additional support. Sitting on that couch with Carrie always reminded me of that little incident. It was an arousing thought, but I did my best to give Carrie my complete attention, as I held her hands in mine.

I think Ive gotten so fat that my friends couldnt believe it. I think I was able to rationalize it over the summer by telling myself that I was having the time of my life, possibly gaining a great boyfriend, even though you made it clear that you didnt want a commitment. I figured that I could change your mind and that once I got back to my old habits, the weight would just come off. Now I dont have you as a boyfriend, those forty pounds or so dont seem to be coming off and Im just a big fat loser.

You know thats not true, I replied comforting.

Which part? Me being a big fat loser or you being my boyfriend? she shot back.

You might be the smartest, sexiest woman I know, I said sincerely. And youre more curvy than fat.

You didnt answer the second part of my question. If you feel that way about me, then why wont you make a commitment to me? she responded.

You know how I feel about exclusivity, I answered, slightly defensive. I dont want to lose you, but I dont want either of us to be locked into a relationship at the age of 19. Neither of us are anywhere near even thinking about marriage, so why be exclusive?

Im not even talking about marriage or exclusivity. Well, maybe I was thinking about exclusivity. How about just a commitment from you that youre not going to dump me just because I got fat? You did promise me that youd help me lose some weight this year.

Of course honey. What do you have in mind? I asked.

How about another contract, kind of like last year? Only this time it will just be between you and me?

What exactly are you thinking? I got a pad of paper and a pen out of my bag. Whatever Carrie had in mind, I wanted to make sure that I was still free to see Jessica. 

Heres what Im thinking, she started. The heavier I am, the more need Ill have for exercise and the fewer potential dates Ill be able to get. So Id like a contract that determines how often we have sex based on my weight.

Seriously? I asked with a clearly surprised look on my face. I didnt anticipate anything like this. You dont even like to get on the scale by yourself.

I know and I dont like the idea of getting on the scale in front of you, but from my standpoint it makes sense. If I start losing weight, I wont need as much exercise because Ill be closer to my goal weight. I also will be able to lock you in, to small degree. At least Ill know well be together some of the time.

Now I was thinking of the details. Contracts are always more about the terms than they are about the intent. Although sleeping with Carrie every night of the week wouldnt be a bad thing, I still wanted the flexibility to spend time with Jessica. For starters, well have sex a minimum of two times every night we spend together, assuming there are no injuries, illnesses or other extenuating circumstances, I suggested in a most lawyerly fashion.

She agreed and I wrote down the first term of the contract.

I guess we should establish a reasonable goal weight for you. What do you think?

How about 135, like I was last year at this time? she asked.

You looked pretty skinny at 135, if I recall. How does 160 sound? I countered.

Still a bit high. Lets call my goal weight 150. That puts me in my ideal weight range, but allows me to keep some of my curves.

150 it is, I agreed. Now for the important part, how often should we have sex? Doesnt it seem strange that were negotiating this?

It does, but Id still feel better knowing that youre not just going to dump me because I got fat. Anyway, I think we should structure it so that wed have sex once per week for every five pounds I am over my goal weight, she suggested. I quickly did the math, figuring that at 70 pounds over her goal weight would put us at having sex 14 times a week. That would be great, but wouldnt give me many opportunities to be with Jessica.

That seems like a lot, how about every ten pounds? I replied, not thinking about what I implied.

What do you mean by a lot? How fat do you think I am? she shot back.

I didnt mean it that way, I stammered. Its just that if we have sex too much, that essentially becomes an exclusive commitment, which you know that I dont like.

Again, how fat do you think I am? she asked angrily.

Thats not what I mean, I then took a deep breath to compose myself. Maybe you should get on the scale right now, just so we know where were starting off; a kind of benchmark.

How about we have sex once per week for every seven pounds over 150? she countered. And well always round the number of times we have sex up. So if Im 200 pounds, Id be 50 pounds over my target weight and wed have sex eight times per week; seven times for the first forty-nine pounds and one for the next pound?

Youve actually thought this through? I asked, trying to do the math myself. 

I put a little thought into it. It seems fair. How about it? she asked. 

If you weigh in weekly at the same day and time, weve got a deal, I suggested. Wait, how long of a contract should we agree to?

I was thinking wed commit until the end of the school year, if thats alright with you?

You got yourself a deal, I said while writing down the last of the terms of our contract. Now its time to see how much you weigh, I declared with anticipation.

Because there was always the potential for Carrie or Jessica to find my bathroom scale, I set it so that it actually read about ten pounds lighter. I wasnt sure whether that was going to be a good thing or bad thing. Since there wasnt much I could do at that point, I led her into the bathroom and got out the scale.

She then took off her shoes, the size 22 shorts that I bought her six weeks earlier and her tight shirt, which showed off her soft, thick belly, which hung over her little pink panties. Dont laugh, she warned.

She got on the scale and it read 208, which I knew meant 218. Oh my god, Im obese, she said, deep in thought, but not really surprised. I could tell she was doing the math in her head. "I guess that well be having sex nine times this week. That should get me in shape, especially now that Im no longer eating all that free fudge like last summer.

Im thinking we start right now. Nine is really just a minimum number right? I toyed, grabbing her by the love handles and pulling her soft, sexy body off the scale. Then we consummated our agreement.


*Jessica Shapes Up*

Jessica came over later in the week and made it clear to me that she was also determined to get back in shape. Jessica and Carrie were still friends, but not nearly as close as they were last year. I felt partially to blame for that, but I was happy that they probably were no longer talking to each other about me. I went out of my way not to mention Carrie to Jessica and Jessica to Carrie. They both knew, but didnt really want to know. As long as I treated each girl special, like they were the only one for me, everyone was happy. 

Unlike Carrie, Jessica gave a lot reasons why she wanted to lose weight. Im getting strange looks from my classmates. I feel sluggish. I cant fit into any of my jeans and most of my shorts. And my mom is going to freak out when she sees me for Thanksgiving. Not that I really care what she thinks, but shes such a control freak, shell make my life miserable for the entire Thanksgiving break. Ive got to get in shape before then.

I really did want to be supportive. Im not sure this will help, but I dont want you to feel pressure to wear those tight shorts around me. Actually, if you chose not to wear any clothes when were together, Id be alright with that too, I humbly suggested.

Youre crazy. Funny, but crazy, she said playfully.

Of course, if were out for a night on the town, youll probably get even stranger looks.

Youre perverted, she replied. Although we dont usually wear clothes when were around each other, I dont really think it addresses the core problem; Im fat!

Youre not fat, I defended. Youre curvy, maybe even voluptuous, but not fat. Fat girls dont have hourglass figures like you or have every guy in the room drooling over them, like you do.

I dont think thats why I was getting the strange looks this week. Do you really think that guys are still looking at me like that? she asked.

You must notice how many heads you turn every time you walk into a room.

I thought it was because they couldnt believe that an ass this big could squeeze into shorts this small, she replied, patting her right cheek. 

You know thats not it, I said, while thinking about the last time I got to watch her get dressed. It really was a struggle between a large pair of shorts and an extra large butt. You know that youre incredibly sexy. If you want to lose weight, youve got my full support. If theres anything that I can do to help, just let me know.

Youre sweet. Its not that I feel unattractive, she said while sitting down on my lap. Its just that I think Ive gotten too fat. Ive got to start thinking about my health. I know Im overweight.

Honey, you do know that being overweight doesnt necessarily make you unhealthy? I asked. If you want, I can bring you to my gym for a health assessment. Ive got a hunch youre a lot healthier than you think.

Either way, I still want to lose fifteen or twenty pounds by November. I guess it couldnt hurt to find out what kind of shape Im actually in. If Im healthier than I think, that would be great. If Im as fat and out of shape as I think, then Ill have even more incentive to lose weight.

The one thing I know, you are not out of shape. In fact youve got an amazing shape, I teased, squeezing her around the middle. With all the attention that I paid to her thick, soft thighs and wide round butt, I never really noticed how soft Jessica had become around the waist. It wasnt nearly as soft or thick as Carries, but it was clearly larger than I remembered. 

As we moved our activities into the bedroom, we agreed that she would join me at the gym on Saturday and Id get her in for a full health assessment with a personal trainer.


----------



## Philled Up (Apr 29, 2007)

*Health “Ass”essment*

It was Saturday afternoon and I had spent an incredible evening/morning with Carrie. Although I felt I already got my exercise for the next month with my favorite 218-pound piece of exercise equipment, I was really looking forward to Jessica’s Fitness Test. 

I picked Jessica up at her apartment. She was wearing skin-tight sweat pants and a tight T-shirt. I remember teasing her about her baggy sweatpants last year, saying that they were going to fall off of her. Clearly that was no longer a problem anymore. 

When we got to the gym, I met up with a buddy of mine, Tad, in his office. Tad was a personal trainer who believed weight was just a number and unrelated to actual health and fitness. Because of his philosophy on health, I figured that Jessica would probably be encouraged after her fitness test and wouldn’t get too down on herself. I introduced Jessica and Tad and she seemed fairly comfortable with him. She was still self-conscious and self-effacing, but that’s just Jessica.

“So, I hear you’re looking to get into shape?” Tad asked

“Is it that obvious?” she replied.

“I’ve helped a lot of people get into shape that had a lot farther to go. Because you’re young, look fairly athletic and have the desire to improve your health, I’d imagine you’ll be in great shape in no time,” he said assured her.

“I don’t know how athletic I am. It’s been a while since I’ve been able to feel my muscles,” she said, patting her right thigh and making it ripple under her tight sweatpants.

“Well, today we’re going to figure out what kind of shape you’re in, set some goals and then we’re going to put together an exercise program to help you reach those goals. How does that sound?”

“Sounds good, although I’m not really sure I want to know how fat I am,” she replied. 

“Every journey has a starting point. The only way for you to really monitor your progress is by finding out where your health is today. Are you OK with that?” Tad asked. I knew Tad was a great trainer, but I was really impressed at how good his people skills were. 

“OK. You’re the expert. And based on how I’ve treated my body over the last year, I clearly am not,” Jessica grudgingly agreed.

“Good. First we’re going to head into the gym and you’re going to go through a fitness test on the exercise bike and the treadmill. Then we’re going to get your weight, measurements, blood pressure and get a body fat reading. Believe it or not, the fitness tests are a much better indicator of health than weight or body fat. Finally, I’ll give you an exercise regimen. How does that sound?”

“Awful. But I know I need to do it. And you seem to know your stuff, so let’s get this over with,” she said.

“That’s my girl,” I said with encouragement, as we headed towards the door to begin her fitness tests.

Tad led Jessica over to an exercise bike and she motioned her to have a seat. Her wide, round butt engulfed the bicycle seat. Tad began programming the bike for a fit test. “Gender; female. Age; 19. Weight; how much do you weigh?

“Probably about…one-eighty; give or take a few pounds,” she said sheepishly.

“Alright, I’m going to have you ride at the pace the exercise bike recommends for five minutes. Then we’re going to check your heart rate. Are you ready?”

“Let’s do it,” Jessica said as she began pedaling. Her hips jiggled as her thighs rubbed together with each pumping leg motion. She breathed easily for the first three minutes, but as the pace quickened her breath became labored. Tad shouted encouragement during the final minute, while I enjoyed the view from behind. 

Tad held Jessica’s wrist and took her pulse, while Jessica was trying to catch her breath. Tad looked down at his watch and then released Jessica’s wrist to write something on his clipboard. 

“How’d I do?” she panted.

“Not too bad for someone who hasn’t been to the gym in a while,” Tad responded as he began walking toward his office. “Follow me.”

Tad led us into his tiny office, which consisted of table with a computer on it, four chairs, a half-filled book case, some health gadgets and a digital scale in the corner. Tad stood by the door as Jessica and I sat down. “Do you want me to kick him out of the room while I take your information?” Tad asked.

Jessica looked at me and paused. She couldn’t really deny me this opportunity, I thought. And with a mischievous smile, she said, “That’s probably a good idea.”

I gave her my best sad puppy look and slowly stood up. Truthfully, it wasn’t much of an act. It must have worked. 

“OK, you can stay, but only if you promise me that you’ll escort me to the gym for whatever workout regimen Tad suggests,” she suggested.

I threw my negotiating skills out the window and went from &#8216;sad puppy’ to &#8216;excited puppy.’ And if I had a tail, I’m sure it would have been wagging. I was probably already drooling in anticipation, maybe even panting. Maybe men really are dogs. As much as I enjoyed watching her on the exercise bike, the prospect of seeing my curvy, sweaty girlfriend jiggling her big butt rhythmically on a stairmaster while her thick thighs rubbed together was more than I could take.

“You’ve got yourself a male escort!” I proclaimed.

“More than I needed to know,” Tad said while shaking his head.

“OK, he can stay,” she said knowingly. This was probably the easiest negotiation she ever had.

“Take off your shoes,” Tad requested, “and get up on the scale”

Jessica slipped off her dirty, white tennis shoes and stepped on the digital scale. Then she looked at the readout, closed her eyes and sighed. 198 pounds. 

“I knew that I was well over one eighty, but almost two hundred that can’t be right. And I’ve barely eaten anything over the last two days,” she said in disbelief.

“Remember it’s just a number and I think you’ll be seeing it go down soon enough,” Tad responded.

“Well you clearly wear it well,” I said, trying to reassure you. 

She shot me a strange look back. I think she was still trying to process the fact that she was almost 200 pounds. 

“I figured that I was twenty-five or thirty pounds heavier than you, but if we weighed in at three forty, that means I’m nearly 60 pounds heavier than you are. Oh my word!”

“I’m sure that’s not the case, not that it would be a big deal if it was, but its not,” I said defending myself.

“Get on,” she said, stepping off the scale and pointing to it.

“No,” I said, trying to dismiss the idea.

She just stood next to the scale and pointed to it while looking at me. I shrugged my shoulders and slowly walked across the room to the scale. I drank a lot of fluids earlier in the morning and had a huge breakfast, so I figured I’d be at least 3 pounds heavier than my normal 148.

“Shoes off,” she ordered. I slipped off my tennis shoes and gingerly got on the scale. It read 153. That was the best I could have hoped for.

“See, nowhere near 60 pounds,” I said.

She nodded her head, looked at Tad and said, “Let’s just finish this.”

&#8216;OK,” Tad said. “Now we’re going to take your measurements. And you need to remember that this is just the starting point and only numbers.”

“How bad do you think my measurements are going to be,” she shot back at him. She was clearly on the defensive after her weight realization.

“I’m on your team. I’m here to help you,” Tad reassured her.

“Sorry, this is kind of difficult for me,” Jessica said. “I’ve never been skinny, but I’ve never been this fat. I know my mom is going to have cow when she sees me in about three months for Thanksgiving.”

“No need to apologize, I understand,” Tad said. “We can make getting in shape for Thanksgiving your top fitness goal. How does that sound?”

“Sounds good. Let’s just get this over with,” she agreed.

Tad asked Jessica to pull up her shirt so he could measure her around the waist. “Remember the total inches don’t mean as much as your waist to hips ratio. Ideally, women should have a waist to hip ratio of .80 or lower,” he explained. 

“Thirty-six inches.” I could see that Jessica was slightly sucking in her soft, sexy stomach. 

“Now I’m going to have you slide down your stretch pants,” he recommended.

“Actually, they’re sweatpants. They just look like stretch pants now because I was nearly sixty pounds lighter when I bought them,” she said with just a touch of defensiveness. She then pulled down her very tight pants to expose her wide, fleshy butt.

“Sorry,” Tad said as he began to wrap the measuring tape around her hips, looking for the widest part. 

“Forty-nine inches,” he stated. Again, Jessica looked desolate.

“That’s actually a good number,” Tad said encouragingly. Grabbing a calculator, “that makes your waist to hips ratio…point seven three. That’s really a very healthy number.”

“See, I told you that you have a great ass,” I said cheerfully. This time she didn’t shoot me a dirty look, just a pained smile. I considered that progress.

Tad then measured her arms at 12.5 inches and her soft thighs at 28.5 inches. Finally, he got out his body fat reader, which kind of looked like a tool that doctors use when they look in people’s ears. The body fat reader was hooked up to Tad’s computer and he explained that it could be off by as much as 2%. 

Tad held the reader up to Jessica’s arm and it made a beeping noise as the information was sent to the computer. Then he had Jessica pull her tight shirt up again so that he could hold it against her little love handles. It beeped again and Tad sat back down in front of the computer and printed out all the information that he had gathered so far.

“How fat am I?” Jessica asked.

“Remember, the percentage of body fat is only one measure of health-” Tad began. 

“-I know it’s bad. You wouldn’t be sugar-coating the number if it weren’t bad,” she interrupted. 

“You’re at 39% body fat. I’d like to see you get down below 33%.”

“That still sounds fat,” Jessica countered.

“Well, it’s a start and a realistic goal over the next three months. Most women your age try to keep their body fat below 30%.”

Jessica looked over at the printout in his hand and tried to read upside down. “It actually says that I’m 39.7%. That’s really like 40%. I’m huge. With the margin of error, I could be well into the forties.”

“This is why I tried to tell you, the percentage doesn’t really matter. You are quite fit for your size,” Tad said, trying to calm her down.

“My size?” Jessica asked accusingly. “What are you trying to imply? Are you saying that for a fat out-of-shape girl, I’m not that out-of-shape.?

“Honey,” I said softly, “I think what he’s trying to say is that you’re fairly healthy and he thinks he can help you. Isn’t that right?”

“I can definitely help you, if you want to be helped. If you’d like, we can put an exercise regimen together for you. How does that sound?”

Jessica took a deep breath and nodded her head. “I’m sorry I snapped at you. This is just a little overwhelming. But I do want your help. I need your help. What do I need to do to get back into shape?”

“You already took the first step,” Tad kindly answered. “Now we’re going to go back into the gym and I’ll show you which exercises I want you to do at least three times per week.”

“Sounds like a plan,” Jessica agreed as we followed Tad into the gym.


*A New Routine*

I was busy. Carrie was over four nights per week. Jessica and I were together for the other three nights, plus we went to the gym at least three times per week (not that I needed any more exercise). My college classes were starting to require more homework. I worked my tail off to stay ahead of my school work so that I would have my evening free for my girls. I found myself taking occasional naps during the day, just to keep my energy up at night.

Carrie and I were sticking to her new exercise program and she had weekly weigh-ins to monitor her progress and determine the minimum number of times we made love. Even after five weeks of this routine, it still felt strange when she got on the scale in front of me and we did the math. Not only were Carrie’s bad eating habits not allowing her to lose any weight, but she actually gained 5 pounds over the first 5 weeks and was up to 213 on the scale, which meant that she really weighed 223. Carrie always seemed surprised that the number wasn’t going down, but I never saw her turn down a dessert.

“213 minus 150 is 63,” she calculated. “63 pounds divided by 7 is exactly 9. That’s the same number as before. Although, if I was one pound heavier, our minimum would go up to 10 times per week,” she said slyly.

“You really know all the angles,” I teased. 

“I just figured that there’s not much of a difference between 213 and 214, other than I get you one more time,” she responded with a smile.

Normally, after Carrie and I work up a good sweat, Carrie waddles into the kitchen naked and gets herself a little bowl of ice cream. She then brings it back into the bedroom and slowly eats in front of me, while making sure that she drips a little ice cream onto her soft, naked body. I then have the pleasure of licking the ice cream off her soft, smooth skin. But that evening, she left the bowl in the kitchen and brought a whole half-gallon of chocolate ice cream into bed. 

My first thought was that the container was probably almost empty and she didn’t want to get a bowl dirty. However, I quickly realized that the ice cream carton was full and it wasn’t going to be full for long.

Carrie dug into the creamy chocolate ice cream with reckless abandon. She purred in enjoyment while she continued to eat. Sometimes she put more ice cream on her spoon than she could get in her mouth as the ice cream dripped down her cheeks, onto her full breasts and created a small chocolate pool in the little roll around her waist. Never had I enjoyed cleaning up someone else’s mess, like I enjoyed licking off Carrie’s chocolate ice cream. And within a few minutes, the ice cream made its way from the carton, to Carrie’s full tummy. 

I continued to kiss and caress her bloated belly. When I finally looked up, Carrie was looking down at me with a big smile. Was it a smile of contentment? Had she figured out that I truly preferred plus-sized women? 

Maybe it was just the sugar rush. I had the feeling that something had changed. In retrospect, I should have asked why she was smiling, but I didn’t want to ruin the moment. Or maybe I was afraid of the answer. Or perhaps I was afraid that true, pure intimacy would lead to some type of exclusive commitment. I decided to just smile back and enjoy the moment. 

(Continued in part 10 of this thread)


----------



## Kenster102.5 (Apr 29, 2007)

I can't wait to see the next parts of it.
Good job.


----------



## skindog39 (Apr 29, 2007)

one of the best on here by far


----------



## Kenster102.5 (Apr 29, 2007)

Keep going then, I don't want to masturbate reading something else. LOL


----------



## shintobreak (Apr 30, 2007)

Simply amazing.


----------



## Philled Up (Apr 30, 2007)

*Workout with Jessica*

The next afternoon, Jessica and I met at the gym. After five intense weeks of exercise, Jessica had made some progress. She had lost nine pounds and was down to 189. 

At five-foot four inches tall, she was still technically obese, but she looked very sexy. I commented every day on how thin she looked (girls always like that) and how attractive she was. Jessica wasn’t thrilled at her weight loss pace, but she was able to wear clothes that she wasn’t able to fit into since the middle of the summer. 

Jessica also claimed to be on a diet. She was now only eating about half as much as she did a few months earlier. Since she had been consuming around 4000-5000 calories a day during the final few weeks of summer, cutting that number in half to what would still be 2500 if she had taken time to analyze it wouldn’t really be considered a &#8216;reduced-calorie diet’ by most people. But by eating normally and working out rigorously, she was indeed losing weight. 

But it wasn't to last. Jessica sat on the exercise bike next to mine and said, “I’m going to have to cancel some of our plans this weekend. My little sister is coming in town to look at colleges.”

“No problem, I could use the rest,” I huffed. 

“What do you mean?” she asked.

“Nothing. I’ve just been a little tired lately. You know, school stuff,” I answered. I absolutely did not want to talk with her about how she and Carrie were wearing me down.

“OK. I was thinking maybe we’ll go out for dinner on Friday. I’ll introduce you to my sister, Jamie. She’s a handful,” she suggested.

“How so?” I asked.

“She’s always been a bit of a drama queen. She’s driving my mom crazy. Although I think mom drives her nuts too with all the nagging. So I guess it works out.”

“Sounds good,” I said.

“It should be fine, assuming my sister doesn’t tell my mom about how fat I got,” she responded.

“I wouldn’t worry about it. Worst case scenario she exaggerates about how much weight you’ve gained. Then, when you come to Thanksgiving thinner than you are right now, you’ll beat their expectations and they’ll think it’s not too bad.”

“Is that how you think of me? &#8216;Not too bad’?”

“You know that’s not true. I’m just saying that in your mom’s eyes, if you come home for Thanksgiving thinner than how Jamie describes you, your mom won’t make as big of deal about gaining a few, very sexy pounds.”

“You don’t know my mom. She’s been on my sister’s case non-stop because she just gained a couple of pounds since graduating high school. When she sees me, she’s going to flip,” Jessica said in despair.

“I’m sure she’s not that bad,” I reassured her.

“It’s going to be a tough week with my parents and without you.”

“I’m going to miss you too. Hopefully, we’ll get to spend some extra quality time together right before the break. Plus, we’ve both got our cell phones, so we’ll never really be too far away,” I said optimistically.


*Jamie’s Weekend-Friday*

On Friday, Jessica picked her sister Jaime up at the airport. After getting settled at Jessica’s apartment, Jaime and Jessica met me at a little bar and grill near my apartment. This particular bar was well-known for its lenient alcohol policy, and Jessica and I were hoping that if we got Jaime drunk and showed her a good time, she wouldn’t make as big of deal about Jessica’s weight gain. Jessica and I both had fake I.D.’s and hoped that they wouldn’t card Jaime.

I got to the bar a few minutes early and Jessica and Jaime were already seated quietly at a square table munching on a platter of comfort food appetizers. Somuch for Jessica's diet apparently. There was no question that Jessica and Jaime were sisters. They both had the same red hair and beautiful green eyes. 

I made an effort not to look like I was checking her out. She looked a lot like Jessica did one year earlier. When she stood up to shake my hand I could quickly tell that she was also naturally curvy, like Jessica. I estimated that she was probably about 5’6” and 145 pounds.

“I’m glad I finally got to meet the man my sister has been talking so much about,” Jaime proclaimed while shaking my hand.

“It’s nice to meet you too,” I answered. “I hear that you’re considering coming here for school next year?”

“I’m thinking about it. My sister really likes it. And clearly the food seems to agree with her.”

“Come on,” Jessica interjected. “I thought we agreed that we weren’t going to talk about this tonight,” 

“I gained like twelve pounds my Senor year and maybe five punds since graduating and mom is on my case day and night. Meanwhile you gained like fifty and she never got on your case once!” Jaime snapped back.

“I’ll admit it, I didn’t want mom to know that I got so fat this year, but can you blame me?” Jessica responded.

“You could have been there for me, at least a little bit,” Jaime said as tears started to flow.

“I’m sorry. I’ve told mom many times that she needed to lighten up with you. But you know her; she doesn’t really listen to either of us. I’m sorry I didn’t come home as often as I could,” Jessica said, choking back tears. She then gave her little sister a teary hug.

“No, I’m the one who should be sorry. It’s not your fault. I should have talked to you earlier about what was going on between me and mom,” Jaime sobbed.

“It’s OK. When mom sees me on Thanksgiving she'll see. Then I’m sure I’ll be the one drawing all her fire” Jessica reassured her.

Jaime and Jessica hugged for a few more seconds. I truly felt like I was intruding on their time together. I also noticed that they'd totally demolished the platter of comfort food. While watching this heartfelt moment between two sisters, I tried my best not to imagine myself in the middle of their hug. After composing themselves, both girls let out a little awkward giggle, realizing that I was still at the table with them.

“I’d hate to be a third wheel and you two definitely look like you have some catching up to do…” I said uncomfortably.

“Are you sure you wouldn’t mind?” Jessica asked gingerly.

“Not at all. You two should really catch up.”

“Thanks for understanding. How about if we get together tomorrow night instead? I promise we’ll skip the girl talk and the three of us will go out for a good time” Jessica suggested.

“That sounds like a plan. I’ll talk to you later,” I said, standing up. “It was nice meeting you Jaime.”

“I’m usually not like this. I promise that I will be a lot more fun tomorrow,” Jaime insisted.

“Don’t worry about it. You haven’t seen your sister in nine months and you guys have a lot get off your chests. I think it’s great that you’re getting an opportunity to bond,” I said encouragingly. 

“Thanks again,” Jessica said as she stood up to give me a big kiss and hug.

And then I headed over to Carries apartment for an impromptu booty call and to apologize for canceling my Saturday plans with her. I couldn't help but wonder how far off her diet Jessica would veer entertaining her sis.


*Jaime’s Weekend-Saturday*
Carrie wore me out Friday night. I spent Saturday catching up on my rest, my homework and running errands. I told Jessica I’d meet her and Jaime at the Kegstand Bar around 10:00. If they wouldn’t let Jaime into that bar, there were four other bars nearby that we could try. I got to the bar early and waited for my curvy dates to arrive. 

I could see them coming from about a block away. Jamie was wearing tight jeans that showed off her impressive curves and a tight form-fitting pink blouse. I did my best not to gawk as she approached with Jessica who also looked hot in skin-tight blue jeans and a white top. From their distended bellies I discerned that both had already eaten well earlier in the day.

“Ladies, you both look fantastic,” I declared. 

“You don’t look too bad yourself,” Jamie winked. 

“Watch out, she’s a flirt when she drinks,” Jessica warned. “And we had a few drinks before we got here.”

“I’m not a flirt,” Jaime said as she put her arms around my shoulder. “I’m just less inhibited.”

We headed toward the Kegstand entrance, hoping that the bouncer would let in a pretty girl that claimed to have forgotten her ID. Jaime gave a decent performance to the bouncer, but he would not let her in. Then we tried the bar next door. Jaime was slightly more convincing, but they still would not let her in. Unfortunately for Jaime, none of the bars in this neighborhood were willing to let that pretty girl into their bar without proof of ID.

After an extremely brief night on the town (about 15 minutes), I invited the girls if they wanted to come back to my place for some drinks. “I promise I won’t card,” I teased. Since there was a decent chance that Jaime wasn’t going to get into the bars, I had made a trip to the liquor store a few hours earlier.

“I know a great drinking game,” Jamie announced, as we began our short walk back to my apartment.

“You’re not supposed to know any drinking games yet, young lady,” Jessica needled her sister. “At least not for a few years. 31 is still the drinking age.”

When we got to my apartment, I turned on some music, threw down some pillows so we could sit comfortably on the carpet and grabbed a few beers out of the fridge. Jaime then introduced Jessica and I to a new drinking game called, “I Bet.” It seemed similar to Truth or Dare, but less childish with more drinking. Here were the rules:

1. A &#8216;Bettor’ makes a bet of some sort which can be accepted by any other player.​
2. If the bet is not accepted, then the person making the bet takes a half drink and the betting rotates to the next person (this penalty is to discourage the Bettor from making unacceptable bets)​
3. If one of the other players (Challenger) accepts the bet and wins, then the Bettor must take 2 drinks.​
4. If a Challenger accepts the bet and loses, then the Challenger takes one drink.​
The game started off fairly innocent. Here’s a summary of about an hour of betting, to the best of my recollection:

Jaime: “I bet you can’t balance a spoon on your nose.” (I lost)

Me: “I bet you can’t say the alphabet backwards in less than 90 seconds.” (Jaime lost)
Jessica: “I bet I can hold my breath longer than either of you.” (Jaime and I believed her, so we didn’t challenge)

Jaime: “I bet you can’t but twelve potato chips in your mouth without swallowing.” (Jessica won, so Jaime took 2 more drinks)

Me: “I bet that neither of you ever dated the same guy.” 

“I challenge,” Jaime announced as Jessica gave her a surprised look. “Tom Haskell.”

“You dated Tom Haskell?” Jessica asked. “When? Actually why?”

“I thought he was kind of cute. He took me out a few times right after you dumped him about a year and a half ago,” Jaime replied. 

The alcohol was definitely starting to loosen her up. I took my two drinks, having lost my bet.

“That’s fine. You could have told me though. Really it’s no big deal,” Jessica insisted.

“Sorry sis,” Jaime casually said.

It was Jessica’s turn. “I bet none of us are virgins.” Jessica and I both looked at Jaime.

“Don’t look at me. Take half a drink sis,” she laughed, a little annoyed by her sister’s bet.

“It was worth it,” Jessica said as she took another swig of her drink.

“I bet that you can’t do two pushups with me lying on your back,” Jaime challenged.

“I’ll take that challenge,” I declared. I was just happy to have an opportunity to put all those hours in the gym to good use. Jessica shook her head, but didn’t really object. So I laid down on my stomach and Jaime lied face down on top of me with her hands around my waist. I took a deep breath and then proceeded to do two semi-challenging pushups. Jaime then rolled over and took 2 drinks.

“I bet I can do four pushups with Jessica on my back,” I declared.

“Challenge!” Jaime exclaimed. “There’s no way you lift an extra fifty or sixty pounds four times. You barely lifted me twice.”

“Honey, I might be bigger than you are, but there’s no way that I’m fifty pounds bigger,” Jessica defended herself. “Are you sure you want to do this?” she asked me.

“When have I ever _not _wanted you on top of me?” I replied. The drinks were starting to have an effect on all of us. Jessica got on top of me with her hands around my waist, just like her sister. I could definitely feel her extra flesh touching my skin. Getting off the ground for the first pushup was the hardest. I was glad I didn’t say five pushups, because finishing the fourth pushup was a challenge.

“At least one of you is in shape,” Jaime said before she took another drink.

“OK. I bet that I can do more sit-ups than Jaime,” Jessica announced.

“You’re on, tubby. Even though I haven’t done a sit-up in a year, I should still be able to beat you.”

“We’ll do the sit-ups at the same time and whoever quits first loses,” Jessica explained. Then both girls laid on their backs and Jessica unbuttoned her jeans for greater range of motion.

“I saw that. Two can play at that game,” Jaime said while unbuttoning her fly and then unzipping her jeans, which exposed her little beer belly. I knew that Jessica was going to have no problem winning this bet, since we did sit-ups at the gym at least three times a week. 

The contest started and both girls did their pushups at the same time while I announced the number. 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7 (Jaime was starting to slow down), 8, 9, 10 (Jaime was really struggling now), 11, 12, 13 (Jaime was winded and didn’t even make an effort for her thirteenth sit-up).

“Now who’s in shape?” Jessica taunted, slightly winded.

“Alright. I’m a little out of shape,” Jaime said, still winded and a little embarrassed. Then she smiled slyly. “but I bet that I squeeze into your boyfriend jeans and you can’t.”

Since there was no chance of Jessica getting her wide, thick ass into my jeans, neither of us took Jaime up on her bet. So once again she had to drink. That gave me an idea.

“I bet that Jaime can’t fit into my jeans,” I offered.

“Challenge accepted!” Jaime announced loudly. “Now take them off. Even if I lose, this will still be worth it.”

“I think you’ve had enough to drink,” Jessica warned as I pulled off my jeans.

“And I think you were right when you said he had a great ass,” Jaime laughed.

Standing in my boxers and feeling objectified I said, “You do realize that I’m standing right here?” 

“Sorry. Or I’m not sorry. Whatever makes more sense,” Jaime giggled, clearly trashed.

I handed over my jeans to Jaime, who slowly pulled off her own larger-sized jeans to reveal her curvy butt and soft, round thighs. She then stood up and pulled one leg into my jeans knee high and then the other. As she pulled the jeans to mid thigh, the jeans started to get tight and she began to lose her balance. She then sat down on the couch and leaned back, moving the jeans up a few more inches, but not quite up to her ass. It wasn’t even close, but she kept pulling and I couldn’t help but gawk.  Jessica was laughing at her sister’s struggles from behind me, which meant that she didn’t notice me staring at her sister.

After about two minutes, Jaime finally gave up. She then sat back down and had another drink. She didn’t even bother to put her jeans back on. “Your turn, sis.”

Jessica, still mad at her sister about being called tubby, declared, “I bet that I’m not the only one in this apartment who is overweight.”

“I am not overweight. I might be twelve, maybe fifteen pounds heavier than I used to be, but I know that I’m not fat. You’re going down, sis,” Jamie slurred.

“How much is overweight anyway,” I asked, although I already knew the answer. 

Jessica replied, “According to the BMI tables at the gym, a five foot-six person should weigh less than 155 pounds. Does that scale in the bathroom still work?”

“It works, although it reads a couple pounds light.” I should have been honest and said ten pounds light, but I actually wanted Jaime to win this one. She had enough to drink already and I didn’t want my apartment to smell like vomit.

I went into the bathroom to retrieve the scale. Jaime then instinctively took off her pink blouse to full reveal her little beer belly. “I probably have about ten pounds of beer in here,” she explained while patting her extended belly.

“Maybe four pounds, but definitely not ten,” Jessica countered.

“Fine, we’ll take off four pounds,” Jaime agreed, as she staggered onto the scale. She struggled balancing on the scale and finally the digital number flashed 150. 

“I won. Now drink,” Jaime said as she stepped off the scale. If they would have known that the scale was set ten pounds too low, Jaime would have weighed 156 (160 minus four pounds for beer) and Jessica would have won. 

“We should probably call it night. You’re welcome to stay over, I can sleep on the couch,” I offered. 

“Actually, that couch looks pretty comfortable,” Jaime selflessly suggested. “You guys can have the bed and do whatever couples do. I just need to get some sleep.”

“We’ll get you some sheets and a pillow,” Jessica insisted. After getting Jaime’s makeshift bed ready I placed an empty trash near her pillow. Then Jessica gave her sister a kiss on the forehead and joined me in the bedroom for some very different kissing.

(Continueed in post 13 of this thread)


----------



## snipermb435 (May 1, 2007)

great story so far, it is amazing, i have to say this, but i think Jessica and the main character are a better match then claire and him, umm just saying this cause jessica seems moredown to earth and less bitchy,she would be my choice, nice thick thighs and a great big ass, perfect.


----------



## snipermb435 (May 1, 2007)

wow, amazing story, i am writing a story myself that is posted on here aswell. anyway, i was gonna say claire seems like a bitch and Jessica seems wonderful,i wasgonna say i would go with jessica casue she is nicer and i prefer chunder chighs as my dad calls them lol, lol, thick thighs and big ass.


----------



## Philled Up (Jun 4, 2007)

*In Opposite Directions​*
Over the next month, Jessica began exercising like a woman possessed. And slowly, I could see the curves she developed over the summer disappearing before my eyes. As a supportive boyfriend, I accompanied her to the gym and provided as much encouragement as I could possibly muster. Jessica had lost 10 more pounds during the month to drop her weight to a curvy 179. She was more confident and still looked very sexy, but I missed her extra pounds. I tried my best not to show it. I really liked Jessica and sincerely wanted her to be happy.

Carrie was also acting like a woman possessed over that month. We never talked about it, but I was convinced that she had figured out that I preferred big, beautiful women and I was turned on by weight gain. Carrie would say things like, I really shouldnt be eating this, while eating an entire chocolate crème pie right in front of me. Or shed say, I really need to lose this fat tummy, while playing with her belly right in front of me. One night, while she was bouncing on top of me, she described, in great detail, all the foods she was planning on eating for Thanksgiving supper. I bet youd like to watch, wouldnt you? she teased as my hands ravaged her growing body. I groan Yes! in ecstasy. 

The sex with Carrie kept getting better as her body got bigger. Her softness nearly overwhelmed my sense of touch. In just three weeks, she gained 12 pounds and was up to 235 pounds (the scale read 225). Carrie had now gained an even 100 pounds over the last 14 months. According to our agreement, we needed to have sex eleven times per week. That meant that we were spending four or five nights per week together. By gaining weight, Carrie was essentially keeping me away from Jessica. I knew that if I spent too much time with Carrie, Jessica was going to leave me, and I couldnt blame her. 

Jessica and I were able to spend two or three nights per week together, plus a few afternoons. Although Jessica did not know about the agreement that Carrie and I had, she clearly did not like the amount of time that Carrie and I were spending together. She wanted more from our relationship. And for the first time in my life, I was just about ready to make a real commitment. But there was one 235 pound problem that I did not know how to handle. 

I couldnt just end things with Carrie. We made a commitment to each other at the beginning of the school year. Although I didnt ask her to, she had gained most of that weight for me. And the sex was fantastic. I wasnt sure if I could just give that up. Plus, if I dumped her now, after she gained all that weight, I wasnt sure how shed handle it. But if Carrie kept monopolizing more and more of my time, I was going to lose Jessica. I needed to take action.


*Full Disclosure​*
I usually spend Friday nights with Jessica. But I knew this wasnt going to be a normal evening together. This was going to be the night I tell her everything. And this might be the night I Jessica leaves me. I hoped that by telling Jessica about my arrangement with Carrie and my dilemma, we might be able to figure a way for the two of us to be together. I committed to the idea that I was going to be entirely honest with Jessica tonight, no matter what. 

I prepared a romantic, candlelit spaghetti dinner for the two of us. Jessica, wearing a tight pair of blue jeans and a little top which showed off her still curvy midriff, arrived a few minutes early to watch me prepare dinner. I smoothly boiled the noodles while warming up the spaghetti sauce in the microwave and sticking a loaf of frozen garlic bread in the oven. I poured Jessica a glass of red wine as she admired my handiwork. 

So whats the special occasion? she asked.

Every moment we spend together is a special occasion to me, I replied.

No, seriously, whats with the candle andyou even cleaned your kitchen. That big spot on the floor is gone.

It wasnt that big, I said defensively. The drip had probably been on the floor for about a month and I hadnt bothered to clean it up until now. And yes, Im trying to impress you, I said, leaning over for a kiss.

Youre off to a pretty good start, Jessica said coyly after our kiss.

Pretty good? I asked.

Ive got very high standards, she replied playfully.

Anyone as smart, sweet and beautiful as you should have high standards, I replied.

Flattery will get you nowhere, she said, crossing her thick, athletic legs.

Really? I asked.

No. You can pretty much have me any time you want. Although it doesnt feel like youve _wanted _me as much as you used to, Jessica said.

Thats really not true, I said, seeing an opening. Actually, there is a different reason why we havent been able to spend as much time together.

You mean there is a different reason why you havent spent as much time with me? I know Ive gone out of my way to spend as much time with you as I could.

I poured the spaghetti into the colander as I thought through my response. I really do cherish every moment were together. And I really want to spend more time with you. But I need to tell you about my situation with Carrie.

Clearly uncomfortable, Jessica asked, Do I really need to hear about her? Ive been going out of my way to _not _think about you with her.

Im sorry. But there is something that I have to tell you. It will help explain why I havent been able to spend as much time with you, I said, while sitting down next to her at the kitchen table and placing my hand on hers. Im crazy about you. And need your advice, or at least your understanding. Jessica nodded her head silently, as I proceeded to tell her about the contract we signed at the beginning of the year and how Carrie was using that contract to manipulate my time and keep me away from her.

After a minute of deep thought, Jessica finally asked, Two hundred and thirty-five pounds?

Yeah, thats right, I replied.

Wow. And you still find her attractive?

Well, Im a guy. I find a lot of women attractive, I answered, trying to deflect the question.

No, I mean, do you find her at two hundred and thirty-five pounds attractive?

Yes, I said, remembering my commitment to be honest with her.

Do you think shes as attractive now as she was last year? Jessica continued with her questioning.

Yes, I answered succinctly. 

Do you find her _more _attractive now than you did last year? she pressed on.

I nodded my head in confirmation.

Do you think Im as attractive now as I was last year? she asked.

I think youre much more attractive now, I said, pleased with my honest, flattering answer.

Did you think that I was more attractive when I weighed 198?

I think youre incredibly sexy, no matter what you weigh, I replied, dodging the question. Theres never been a time when I didnt think you were sexy.

You didnt answer my question. Were you more attracted to me when I was fat? she asked.

My first thought was that at five-foot four inches and 179 pounds, she wasnt exact skinny. But after a few seconds of thought, I decided to give her an honest answer. I may have been slightly more physically attracted to you when you were bigger. Im crazy about you and Ill be fully supportive of you trying to get into whatever shape you want to get into.

After a few seconds processing this new information, Jessica said, So, you like fat girls?

Not knowing how to respond, I answered, I like _you_.

Do you like me because Im fat? she asked, still processing this new information.

I like you for you. Ive always preferred women with curves. And honey, youve always had amazing curves.

OK. Do you like Carrie because shes fat? she asked, still deep in thought.

After a few seconds of introspection, I replied. Im just not sure.

Do you want to be with her? she asked.

I want to be with you. 

Then why dont you just dump her? And dont tell me its just that silly contract. I dont buy it, Jessica challenged.

It just feels wrong; like Im breaking my word. I dont know I trailed off.

Or maybe you are just more attracted to Carrie than me?

Thats not it, I quickly replied.

Really? You just said that you like Carrie because of her body, her two-hundred and thirty-five pound body. If you are really ready to make a commitment to me, you have to leave her.

I nodded my head quietly, thinking about what I knew I had to do. Ill tell her after the Thanksgiving break. That will give me time to drop a few subtle clues that I might be breaking up with her.

I guess that will be alright. Just make sure that you dont do anything to lead her on. Thats only going to make it tougher for both of you, Jessica advised.

Thanks for your understanding, I said as I leaned in for the kiss. At the last moment she turned her head and my kiss landed on her cheek. We spent the rest of the evening cuddling silently in front of the television.


*Pre-Thanksgiving​*
The last two weeks before are Thanksgiving break were a blur. I spent as much time as I could with Jessica, considering how much time I was spending with Carrie. When I was with Carrie, I tried to seem less interested in her. Although when we got in the bedroom, she had my complete attention. Carries power over me seemed to expand, just like her thick belly. It was not going to be easy breaking up with her. My lust for her was overwhelming.

Oddly enough, I was looking forward to being away from Carrie and Jessica for a week. Obviously I was going to miss the sex, but I really needed the rest. And avoiding the occasional awkward sexual tension would be nice, at least for a little while. Plus, I would have plenty of time to figure out what I was going to say to Carrie. Hopefully, she was using me for sex the same way that I was using her. 

Carrie had invited me to Thanksgiving supper at her house. The idea of Carrie sitting down to a huge feast in front of people she knew was a major turn-on, especially after her detailed description of what she was planning on eating. But I knew that if I went to Thanksgiving supper at her house, Id just be leading her on. I declined her invitation, citing that the two-hour drive was just too long and I had too many family members that were joining us for dinner.

By the time we left for Thanksgiving break, Carries weight had shot up to 242 (although she thought it was 232). I was more attracted to her with every new pound. I was also feeling more guilty with every new pound. I was going to miss her big luscious body. Meanwhile, Jessica was working out harder than ever. She was trying to minimize her mothers disapproval by trying to get thin. At five-foot four inches and 174 pounds, Jessica was still borderline obese and had amazing curves. She was in better condition before the Thanksgiving break than she was freshman year. I gave her plenty of encouragement before we both flew home.


*Thanksgiving​*
It was nice to be home. I hadnt had sex in almost a week, but with football on TV and family gathered together, I was enjoying life. It was halftime of the second football game and I knew that Carrie had probably already finished her Thanksgiving feast. I was having a hard time getting the image of Carries potential gluttony out of my head. 

The doorbell rang. I answered the door. It was my uncle Irving and his wife Michelle. They came to our house from another Thanksgiving dinner they already attended. I hadnt seen them in over a year and they were interested in finding out how I was I doing in college. They stayed for about an hour before they left for their next Thanksgiving.

The doorbell rang again. I trotted over to the door. My older cousin, Will, and his fiancé were making their rounds. They had already visited Marissas parents house and were going to be joining us for dinner. Marissa was a very cute, very petite girl who I always imagined would have looked great with a few more pounds. They were planning a summer wedding and it sounded like Marissa had everything already planned out.

The doorbell rang. I opened the door again. When I opened the door, my eyes were immediately transfixed on the tray of brownies that rested on a large, protruding belly. Shocked, I could only say one word. Carrie?


----------



## snipermb435 (Jun 8, 2007)

wow Philled up, great chapter, this is getting soooo interesting, i can hardly wait for the next chapter. please say jessica gains back her lost weight, .
that would be awesome, i am going to write a story like this sometime but i doubt it will come close to this. Claire is playing hard ball fromwhat i have read, he best ditch her quick before jessica leaves. keep it up, when is the next chapter going to be available?


----------

